# Topics > Agriculture >  Connected Farm, Trimble Navigation Limited, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Trimble Navigation Limited

agriculture.trimble.com
connectedfarm.com

youtube.com/TrimbleAgriculture

----------


## Airicist

Trimble at Agritechnica 2013

Published on Nov 12, 2013




> Showcasing Trimble products, including the new TMX-2050 display and the Connected Farm dashboard, from the Trimble booth at the 2013 Agritechnica Expo.

----------


## Airicist

New Connected Farm Announcements at Farm Progress 2014 

 Published on Aug 28, 2014




> Mike Martinez, Market Manager for Trimble, explains how the new RainWave Contour Map and other Connected Farm™ solutions help both growers and their advisors. Using the new RainWave® Contour Map functionality in Trimble's Connected Farm Web-based management solution enables the farmer or trusted advisor to make better management decisions for irrigation planning, resource deployment, and timing of applications for nutrient and pest management.

----------


## Airicist

Trimble Solutions 2014 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> Trimble agriculture solutions enhance the efficiency of farming, so you can quickly and easily improve your everyday planning, decision making and overall strategy for your operation.
> 
> With precision agriculture products and related solutions for your farming operations, Trimble assists you throughout every step of your process. Leverage our proven technologies to operate efficiently, save on input costs, and improve crop performance and productivity in order to make the best decisions for your farming operations—season after season, year to year.

----------


## Airicist

Trimble Solutions for Land Preparation

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> Utilize proven precision agriculture technologies from Trimble to enhance your land preparation operations—and increase your profits by saving on wasted inputs and increasing your productivity. Solutions range from precision guidance and steering solutions to information management.

----------


## Airicist

Intro to Trimble's UAV Solutions in Agriculture

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> The Trimble UX5 is a fixed wing drone that can capture high resolution imagery for many acres (hectares) in a short period of time. These images can be uploaded into Trimble's Connected Farm solution to convert images into useful vegetative index maps that can be used for scouting. The UX5 is a perfect fit for ag professionals looking to scout a large amount of acres (hectares) in a short period of time.

----------

